# Benjamin and Kiwi (ongoing thread)



## budgielyfe

*Millet time with Ben and Kiwi!!*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Ben and Kiwi are quite adorable. *


----------



## RavensGryf

Very cute!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## budgielyfe

Just took a pic of him on top of the bookshelf last night, thought it was a good one.


----------



## RavensGryf

Ben sure is a pretty little guy . Such a cute pic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cody

He's a handsome guy, looks like he has a good spot for surveying his surroundings.


----------



## budgielyfe

He and Kiwi love to sit up there and keep an eye on us humans.


----------



## sweettreat

He's sure a handsome bird. I love his coloring. He says" Hi Mom, I'm up here.


----------



## StarlingWings

What a handsome boy


----------



## justmoira

OH MY GOODNESS THOSE PEEP TOES!!!!!! 

:loveeyes: :loveeyes: :loveeyes:


----------



## Blingy

Ben is indeed a very handsome boy! As the saying goes, if you got it, flaunt it and he certainly has it! I hope you’ll share more pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Ben is indeed a very handsome guy! *


----------



## NatalieZ

He is indeed very pretty!


----------



## budgielyfe

I thought I'd just start a single thread for pictures. I'll start with this one, just hanging out!


----------



## StarlingWings

They're precious! Can't wait to see more of them


----------



## FaeryBee

*Great picture!

Please be sure to be very careful with the Rope/Tasseled toy as we don't want Benjamin or Kiwi to be injured in any way.

Dangers of Rope and Tasseled Toys*


----------



## budgielyfe

Thanks. Didn't know that.


----------



## budgielyfe

*Kiwi's favorite little game*

This is a little game Kiwi loves to play with me. I put the plastic balls on the cage, she throws them off and then looks at me until I put them back up there. Rinse and repeat!


----------



## Jesska

What a fun game! I love the the little bell balls. Kiwi looks so happy and comfortable!


----------



## RavensGryf

Funny how blue ball went directly where it was supposed to go, but she had to help the other balls . Cute Kiwi!


----------



## sweettreat

She definitely knows what she's doing.


----------



## Cody

So cute, all the while she's thinking, " I am in control, look what I can get this human to do." I had a bird that used to do that too, rinse and repeat and repeat and repeat


----------



## Budgie900

Cute. They're very healthy looking.


----------



## budgielyfe

I feel like I'm spamming the forum, but I love sharing my budgies!

Kiwi being super curious as always.


----------



## Cody

I think we all love looking at pictures and videos, the more the better. Kiwi looks so cute I love the close up, I can't get that close to mine with the camera they all freak out.hmy:


----------



## FaeryBee

*I'm going to merge your picture and video threads of Kiwi and Ben into your"on-going" thread. That way you can share pictures and videos and they will all be in one place. 

*


----------



## budgielyfe

Thanks, I almost posted it in here, but this forum is "Pictures" and the other was "Videos" so I wasn't quite sure if I should!


----------



## FaeryBee

*No problem - you can post both your pictures and videos in this thread. *


----------



## budgielyfe

Standoff at the food dish...


----------



## Cody

Love the expression on their faces, don't you wish you knew what was going through those little budgie minds.


----------



## budgielyfe

Probably more than we think, they're pretty smart little things! :green plet::lovie 1:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Love the Standoff at the Food Corral picture! :laughing:*


----------



## budgielyfe

I just found this old picture of them. I have no idea what they're looking at!


----------



## FaeryBee

*:laughing1: They look as if they are getting ready to dive-bomb something in that picture. *


----------



## Blingy

They’re working up the courage to go Budgie jumping! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## budgielyfe




----------



## FaeryBee

*Looks like they are playing "King/Queen of the head"! :laughing:*


----------



## budgielyfe

FaeryBee said:


> *Looks like they are playing "King/Queen of the head"! *


This is a daily ritual. They need their head time. I guess I'm part of the flock!


----------



## budgielyfe

My dad came over, so Ben and Kiwi decided to help him with his "pinfeathers". :001_tongue:


----------



## Cody

So cute, did he have to comb poop out of his hair after the preening was complete?


----------



## budgielyfe

lol nope! They are actually _really_ good about that. They almost never poop in someone's hair!


----------



## budgielyfe

*Kiwi is tired after a long day of bossing Ben around.*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Cute picture of Kiwi!*


----------



## budgielyfe

Ben is my handsome little blue sweetheart


----------



## Hunterkat

Ben and Kiwi are so cute <3


----------



## FaeryBee

*Ben is precious!!*


----------



## budgielyfe

He says "Thank you FaeryBee and hunterkat!"

And my little girl Kiwi took some time off from harassing Ben to get a photo taken.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Kiwi! Hello, pretty girl.*


----------



## budgielyfe

She's very sweet and playful but occasionally can be a bit moody... but I guess that's fairly normal for a budgie hen.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


budgielyfe said:



She's very sweet and playful but occasionally can be a bit moody... but I guess that's fairly normal for a budgie hen.

Click to expand...

That's fairly normal for any budgie! *


----------



## budgielyfe

lol

Not Ben, he's _always_ sweet!

Last night, Kiwi threw a plastic ball at him then jumped at him and knocked him over. Not 30 seconds later, she was preening his head for him and singing.

:decision:

It was weird, I've never seen her do that before. She didn't bite, but just lunged at him!


----------



## budgielyfe

I think Kiwi made a new friend. You have to wonder what's going on inside that little brain!


----------



## Cody

Adorable picture, I hear a little voice saying, where are your wings and tail?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Cute picture of Kiwi!! :001_tongue:*


----------



## budgielyfe

"What kind of funny looking bird are you??"


----------



## budgielyfe

Kiwi felt like showing off her wing. Happened to catch her in the middle of a stretch.


----------



## StarlingWings

What an adorable photo! She's beautiful


----------



## budgielyfe

They're both little show offs, they know they're pretty birds and they like to make sure we know it. :001_tongue:


----------



## FaeryBee

*I love it!*


----------

